# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Ksenija,Ksusha ....

## eMAD

whats the meaning of these two names "ksenija,ksusha" ....
whats the different...?

----------


## DenisM

> whats the meaning of these two names "ksenija,ksusha" ....
> whats the different...?

 ksusha (Ксюша) is a pet name for ksenija

----------


## Gerty

> Originally Posted by eMAD  whats the meaning of these two names "ksenija,ksusha" ....
> whats the different...?   ksusha (Ксюша) is a pet name for ksenija

 Diminutive, man, diminutive!   ::   
The name "Ksenija" (=Xenyia) has the same root as all the words with the part "xeno-", meaning "stranger", "foreigner". Came from Greek "xenos". I heard that original greek name was Polyxenia. 
This is Greek for sure, Triton!   ::

----------


## Triton

Hmm, I've heard there was a queen in Ancient Tarabaria named Gzeh-Nni-Ah, so maybe...  ::  
"Словарь русских имён" at gramota.ru :   

> 1. КСЕНИЯ, -и, ж.; народн. Аксинья, -и; разг. Ксенья, -и.
> Производные: Ксеня (Ксена); Ксенюша; Сеня; Сенюра; Ксеша; Ксюня; Сюня; Ксюра; Ксюта; Ксюша 
> Аксиньюшка; Акся; Аксюня; Аксюта; Аксюха; Аксюша; Ася.
> [Предположительно от греч. xenia — гостеприимство или xenios (ж. р. xenia) — чужой, чужеземный.]
> †31 янв., 6 февр., 26 авг. 
> 2. Ксения, -и, ж. Разг. к Поликсения (см.).

  

> ПОЛИКСЕНИЯ, -и, ж.; разг. Поликсена, -ы и Ксения (2), -и.
> Производные: Поликсюша; Ксюша; Ксеня; Ксеша; Поля.
> [Греч. личное имя Polyxene. От polyxene — очень гостеприимная.]
> †6 окт.

  

> ОКСАНА, -ы, ж.
> Производные: Оксанка; Ксана; Сана.
> [Укр. разг. форма имени Ксения (см.), ставшая документальной.]
> †См. Ксения

----------


## eMAD

well..i think i need a translation to understand this !!
i can see so many names....are they similar...or ...can some with the name ksenija be called with all these names ?

----------


## Triton

OK, don't bother yourself with all this stuff, most of the variants are outdated, sound rather exotic and are nevere used nowadays. 
The only thing you want to know is that there's a name Кс́ения [Kseniya] - а pretty rare one, I would say. I've never met anyone with such a name in my life and the only Kseniya that I can think of right now is Ксения Собчак.  ::  
As *Gerty*  ::  said , the name is of Greek origin, either from _xenia_ - hospitality, or _xenios_ - strange, foreign, alien. Well, at least that's what the dictionary says. I'm sure, *Греческо* is gonna say it's wrong.  ::  There was also a Greek name Polyxene - meaning _very hospitable_. 
Also there is a very popular Russian name Окс́ана [Oksana], which originally was a Ukrainian variant of Ксения. As I said, I've never met a Kseniya, but I know dozens of Oksanas.  ::  
The diminutive both for Ксения and Оксана is Кс́юша [Ksusha].

----------


## eMAD

so calling someone KSUSHA is bad????  ::

----------


## Triton

No, it's perfectly OK to call a girl _Ksusha_ if she's your close friend.
I guess, it's the word "diminutive" that has confused you, right? Well I'm not sure if this is the right English word, in Russian it's "уменьшительное имя" - diminutive name. Like, for example, Bill is a diminutive for William.  :: 
So, there's nothing wrong with Ksusha.

----------


## Al Polonski

Yeah, Ksyusha is OK. I knew a girl with this name. And she was strictly against that Оксана and Ксения is the same. 
Ксюша, Кснюня, Ксюнька, Ксю (although, I wouldn't recommend to use this particular diminutive  :: )... all this works perfectly well.

----------


## Греческо

> As *Gerty*  said , the name is of Greek origin, either from _xenia_ - hospitality, or _xenios_ - strange, foreign, alien. Well, at least that's what the dictionary says. I'm sure, *Греческо* is gonna say it's wrong.  There was also a Greek name Polyxene - meaning _very hospitable_..

 Well this time you are close, but still not completely right. 
The hospitality is *philoxenia*, not just xenia. Philos(friend)+xenia(the situation of accepting a xenos).   *Xenos*  (not xenios) means foreign in modern Greek, the same in ancient Greek, but the word doesn't have a negative meaning as the word strange/alien in English has. Especially in ancient Greece a xenos was a person wo had big respect from the others. The main difference is that in modern Greek we can refer to a non-Greek too as xenos while in ancient Greek a xenos was a person from another city, still Greek. The non-Greek was called *barbaros*.  *Xenios*  means the one who supports philoxenia (You have probably heard of the phrase "Xenios Zeus").  
You got it about Polyxene   ::  .

----------


## Wowik

My she-cat name is Ксюша  ::

----------

